# E-mail notification problem



## Poppi G. Koullias (Oct 23, 2010)

I have double-checked my edit options to ensure the box for 'Receive Email Notification of New Private Messages' is unchecked. But I am still receiving E-mail notifications.

Is there something I have missed?

Thank you.


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 23, 2010)

What you are receiving are notifications of new posts to the threads you are involved in.  The box you checked is for private messages direct to you.

The reason you're getting so many messages is because we are all posting to your threads.

Personally I like it because some days everybody is really busy and no posting is going on so a reminder that someone has posted to something I'm interested in is good so I can keep up with them.

You're getting a lot because you're new and everyone wants to welcome you, and get to know you by replying to your postings.

There is probably a way to turn this function off, but Alix or one of the Site Moderators will have to tell you how.


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias (Oct 23, 2010)

Zhizara said:


> What you are receiving are notifications of new posts to the threads you are involved in.  The box you checked is for private messages direct to you.
> 
> The reason you're getting so many messages is because we are all posting to your threads.
> 
> ...




Thank you for your help. I will check my c-p again and if no luck, contact Alix.

My E-mail is already busy, but I know what you mean.


----------



## Janet H (Oct 23, 2010)

I changed your subscription options.  You can also manage these in your user cp now you Are subscribed to threads but with no e-mail notice.


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias (Oct 23, 2010)

Janet H said:


> I changed your subscription options.  You can also manage these in your user cp now you Are subscribed to threads but with no e-mail notice.



I am most grateful. Thank you very much.


----------



## mollyanne (Nov 7, 2010)

Poppi G. Koullias said:


> I have double-checked my edit options to ensure the box for 'Receive Email Notification of New Private Messages' is unchecked. But I am still receiving E-mail notifications.
> 
> Is there something I have missed?
> 
> Thank you.


 
The same exact thing happened to me. My mailbox is innundated with DC notifications for subscribed-to threads. I also unchecked the email notification option for subscribed threads...to no avail. I figured I was just doing something wrong so never said anything. I would like to continue to receive email notifications of Private Messages....but not all the threads I post to. Can you help me too Janet?


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias (Nov 7, 2010)

mollyanne said:


> The same exact thing happened to me. My mailbox is innundated with DC notifications for subscribed-to threads. I also unchecked the email notification option for subscribed threads...to no avail. I figured I was just doing something wrong so never said anything. I would like to continue to receive email notifications of Private Messages....but not all the threads I post to. Can you help me too Janet?



At the time it was most trying! But what I resorted to in the end, was block the URL. 

All good now.


----------



## Janet H (Nov 7, 2010)

mollyanne said:


> The same exact thing happened to me. My mailbox is innundated with DC notifications for subscribed-to threads. I also unchecked the email notification option for subscribed threads...to no avail. I figured I was just doing something wrong so never said anything. I would like to continue to receive email notifications of Private Messages....but not all the threads I post to. Can you help me too Janet?



You may have unchecked the box - but probably didn't scroll and save?
I checked your settings and you were still set to subscribe w/ instant e-mail notice of updates.  This has been changed and your subscriptions removed.  Your in box should be a lot cleaner in the days to come.


----------



## mollyanne (Nov 12, 2010)

Thank you very much Janet! Whatever you did, it's working! I haven't had any notifications for two days now except for PMs, which is just how I wanted it...perfect...thank you. Admin...you are good!!


----------

